
HEDGE: Liberal Institutions for the Entrepreneurial Age - Nicolas_Colin
https://salon.thefamily.co/hedge-liberal-institutions-for-the-entrepreneurial-age-3111671b40ac#.snqy9rrrx
======
Nicolas_Colin
A few weeks ago, I published a paper under the title “Enough With This Basic
Income Bullshit”, which was extensively discussed here on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12473112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12473112)

This new one is a (long-form) follow up to the UBI piece. It is meant as a
contribution to a grown-up discussion about the future of progressive politics
in a more digital economy. Looking forward to discussing it.

~~~
internaut
Maybe repost a week or two after the election, it'd be a pity were a
thoughtful essay to vanish into oblivion with the current furor coming out of
Clickbait Central.

~~~
Nicolas_Colin
Sure, will do ;-) But it was also meant as a distraction for those who are
experiencing election anxiety.

